# 211k Crashing Phone System



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have had my 211k for about a year connected to a phone line. Last week, all the phones in my house went dead. I traced it back to the 211k. If I hook up the line and test it with the 211k, it passes the test ok. All seems fine. If I get an incoming call, I get one ring and the phones go dead again. Unplugging the 211k from the phone jack brings it all back again. I tried different phone cords from different jacks and get the same thing, so it is not the wiring. The only thing I didn't try is diabling caller id on the 211k to see if that solves it. I noticed it updated to L458 at about this same time. Anyone else see anthing like this since going to L458?

Just hooked up the phone line again after a week to test if disabling callerID fixes the problem and I can't duplicate the problem. Will report back if I get another failure.


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

Chevy1965 said:


> I have had my 211k for about a year connected to a phone line. Last week, all the phones in my house went dead. I traced it back to the 211k. If I hook up the line and test it with the 211k, it passes the test ok. All seems fine. If I get an incoming call, I get one ring and the phones go dead again. Unplugging the 211k from the phone jack brings it all back again. I tried different phone cords from different jacks and get the same thing, so it is not the wiring. The only thing I didn't try is diabling caller id on the 211k to see if that solves it. I noticed it updated to L458 at about this same time. Anyone else see anthing like this since going to L458?
> 
> Just hooked up the phone line again after a week to test if disabling callerID fixes the problem and I can't duplicate the problem. Will report back if I get another failure.


^The modem on the 211k is causing the problem,a known issue with some rcvr's , the software l4.58 is the most recent one , ofcourse it is not the prob, u might have to call dish and have it repalced.asap!


----------

